
UI backwards compatibility - marvinpinto
http://danluu.com/ui-compatibility/
======
darshanrampatel
The recent Chrome bookmark button changes are a good example of this -
[https://www.ghacks.net/2017/09/20/google-switches-done-
and-r...](https://www.ghacks.net/2017/09/20/google-switches-done-and-remove-
bookmark-dialog-actions-in-chrome/)

 _> If you open Google Chrome right now, and start to bookmark, you will
notice that the order has changed. Basically, what Google did was swap the
Done and Remove buttons of the dialog.

> This is a problem for users who clicked on done whenever they added a
> bookmark using the bookmark star icon of Chrome, as they may now hit the
> remove button instead if they don't pay attention._

------
frik
Facebook changed the UI so many times between 2007 and 2012 that I stopped
using it. They were known for the salami tactic - after each community outcry,
media reported it and FB revered it back just to baby-step-adding it back in
with much less outcry as some people got used to. Initially everyone could see
what you posted in your network. Then they added great privacy options (good).
Later with the timeline/wall introduction the changed the privacy feature many
times and hundreds of changes to the settings pages. Often the settings got
renamed and changed, and new opt-out settings got introduced. The change of
the timeline to a newsfeed with no possibility to view all posts in descending
order killed FB for me long ago (2012). The same clusters..k happened with
Win8/10, so I stay with v7.

------
sbergot
In the case of a keyboard focused UI (such as the zulip example) I would agree
with this post. But with a mouse UI my actions tend to always rely on my eyes
feedback.

I don't think that I have ever been bitten by a mouse UI modification
(excluding the case of a webpage making an async call that adds a bouton in
the middle of a menu...)

Note to the author: you seem to like minimalist webdesign. However, long lines
are not pleasant to read.
[http://bettermotherfuckingwebsite.com/](http://bettermotherfuckingwebsite.com/)
is a good inspiration.

~~~
parenthephobia
A colleague mentioned that ever since Windows 3.0 (maybe before) you've
(usually) been able to close a window by double-clicking in the top-left
corner, where the window menu button used to be. Later that button was
replaced with the window icon, but the menu and the double-click still worked.
Now, even though that button isn't visually there in many programs - such as
Explorer - clicking where it would have been (usually) still works, and
double-clicking there still closes it.

Sadly, there are some programs which haven't preserved this interaction, such
as Firefox.

------
LeoJiWoo
Interesting. I'm reminded of how supermarkets supposedly change their layouts
to keep people in the store longer, so they might buy more things just because
they are forced to look around more.

------
grantwu
The Chrome backspace changes were justified, I think, by the large numbers of
accidental actuations due to text input boxes not being in focus. Plus they
added some text indicating which replacement shortcut to use.

